# For Rosario



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally had everyone's bloodwork back and they've come back clear. So we've brought them out of quarantine and started introductions to the rest of the flock.

Mango is currently living with one of my budgies who has special needs, she spends most of her time running upside down around the cage like Mango  this will change down the line though as we will be getting another Kakariki so they can love together.

Then the budgies have been introduced to the flock and have access to the aviary which they have been loving! I'm not sure how well the pictures are going to come out but hopefully you can make them out


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful! Thanks for posting the pictures. I very much enjoyed seeing them. *


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful! Thanks for posting the pictures. I very much enjoyed seeing them. *


They've settled in so well, some of my more nosey birds were right over to introduce themselves! They are all very calm aswell and haven't been too fussed by me man handling them for their health checks and ivermectin before they got brought out of quarantine.


----------

